# Clearblue Fertility Monitor



## spjulac

Although we have come to the end of infertility treatment, DH and I are still trying the more traditional method of conceiving  . Has anyone had any experience of using a Clearblue fertility monitor? I am also charting BBT to try to identify ovulation. Can anyone reassure me that I'm not wasting time and money?  I have used it this cycle and only ever got a "Low" fertility reading (but it has been an oddly short cycle for me). I would gladly hear of anyones experience of using this monitor whether good or bad.


----------



## janinec

i have also just started using this monitor - first month currently, the pee stick ones didnt show any ovulation, but so far this one has shown high and peak fertility days, and still breastfeeding so dont know how reliable that is ?


----------



## peppermintT

Hi

We began using it in Jan, then stopped in Feb to do an IVF cycle (BFN). When you first start using it you do get odd cycles with lots of highs or no highs as the monitor is still getting used to you. We started again in March and, to our surprise, got a BFP at the end of last month. Sadly I m/c at around 5 weeks but I certainly think the monitor is a useful tool, as it helps you keep a very accurate track of your cycle in a simple way. We are certainly going to carry on using it while we are waiting to start another tx.

x


----------



## spjulac

Thank you peppermintT, its helpful to know that its not fully accurate for the first cycle. It was rather depressing to have a "Low" all through the cycle. I will resist the temptation to sell it on eBAY, and persevere for a few months.


----------



## janinec

i am using the clearblue monitor - first cycle - and its still asking me to do daily tests - i am on day 25 and i started testing on day 6 - is this right ? good job i bought another box of sticks (very expensive)


----------



## peppermintT

Hi Janiec

yes - just carry on peeing! Eventually you will probably be asked to start about day 9 or so through to the day after your peak fertility. My usual cycle is 28 days and it generally asks me to test from day 10 to day 16.

BTW - the instructions say you should never start a new cycle with a box that's half used as the stick sensitivities may vary from pack to pack. Well given the extortionate price of these things I have ignored that advice and just used up boxes as I go. I think you would only use their advice if you had money to burn!

good luck with the testing

Px


----------



## janinec

thanks for the tip about using all sticks from the same box ! they are expensive ! yes this month hopefully wont need to use quite so many ! used 22 last time ! for a 28 day cycle !


----------



## spjulac

I had understood that the batch number was important and it was variation in sensitivities between batches was the problem. So I bit the bullet and bought 2 boxes from the same batch, its expensive, but at least I will avoid using tests from different batches with different sensitivities if I change boxes during a cycle. I am still pessimistic about a BFP, so anticipate using it for a few more cycles yet! 

Better result this cycle with the Monitor, I had 2 Peak days about day 12 which is when I might have ovulated, and my BBT went up as well indicating I have ovulated. At least if you do both you can confirm whether the Monitor missed an ovulation.


----------



## spjulac

I agree Lexey - I got mine off eBAY at half usual price. I tried cheapy eBAY pee sticks but found them unreliable. I hoped that using Clearblue would be more reliable because it checks oestrogen and LH combined. This cycle certainly reassured me that it can work well- shame AF arrived today  

I'm not sure using Clearblue will help me get pregnant, but at least I feel I am doing something to try. We have decided not to have any more IVF cycles, and although the test sticks are expensive they are still so much less expensive than IVF, its incomparable. By the time you have spent £££££ doing this already the monitor thing seems cheap. (One days IVF drugs on my last cycle cost nearly £100 and I still didn't get any eggs).


----------



## spjulac

I have been doing some thinking. I think I bought it to give myself maximal chance of detecting an ovulation if there was one. Having been told last year that I have an AMH of 0.4 (indicative of low ovarian reserve) and being a non-responder to IVF, I guess I have been clutching at straws hoping to find something to prove I can still make eggs. The monitor seems to be giving me some hope, and that worth £10 a month. 

Good luck to everyone else out there. Thank you to anyone who is interested enough to read and brave enough to reply!


----------



## strawbs

Hi
can these monitors be used with pcos??  I have VERY irregular cycles can be just 2 afs per year but after an op were around 28-42 day cycles.  I have recntly had a baby and am BF so no afs yet but as soon as I stop BF we want to ttc again, really really want to avoid any tx (my baby was a natural miracle after failed ivf so it can happen for me!)

thanks for any info

strawbs xx


----------



## Jo-M

Hi,
Does anyone know if the Clearblue Fertility Monitor copes with Luteal Phase Defect cycles? Before I managed to conceive my son using progesterone supplements I used ClearBlue Ovulation Tests for nearly two years - was rather expensive and with hindsight I would have been better off investing in the monitor. Now we are trying again and don't know whether I still have LPD or whether things have sorted themselves out. I can't decide whether to invest in the monitor or just buy the tests and track it myself like I did last time.
Cheers, 
Jo-M


----------



## spjulac

The monitor says that it only works with cycles of 21 to 42 days. 

I'm not sure about luteal phase defects, if you were OK using the clearblue OPKs then I'm not sure why the monitor wouldn't work for you. If anyone knows better then could they post? Perhaps its a question your doctors would know the answer too.

 to all.


----------



## janinec

jo - you could ring clearblue and ask them  - their no. is 0845 6076596 
i phoned them about breastfeeding and using monitor and they were very helpful x

/links


----------



## cruelladeville

Sorry to butt in here but I've been asking all over the place....do any of you know if the saliva/magnifying glass OPK works or not?  I figure it will be a damn sight cheaper than buying and using loads of little pee sticks all the time.  It's re-usable but I'm not sure how accurate it is and/or how easy it is to read....anyone know?


----------



## spjulac

OMG I GOT A BFP.


And I failed to stim during an ICSI cycle last year, have vile endo and my dh has 2 headed backwards swimming sperm. How unlikely is that!

 Stay little one.


----------



## Ocelot Cub

OMG - Splujac - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Do you think the monitor helped you??

I have just started using the monitor this month - on day 14 and got a peak after 4 days high fertility - do you think this is real?? I have been told I will probably hardly ever ovulate so I am suprised (mind you I shoudnt be - Drs tend to think they know it all when they don't!!) If so I haven't had a chance to BMS as DH has been away since sunday!! He is back later tonight - will this be too late

Any advice most appreciated!!

A x


----------



## spjulac

Done 3 tests now and all positive! Feels very unreal. I'm sure the only reason this happened is the monitor (and lots of luck).

Ally1973- its never too late for  when you are on a High  .


----------



## spjulac

I had my first scan today at 7+5. Single heartbeat seen, all going well. Still shocked that its all real, even more so after the scan. 

Good luck and   to all.

I am sure I wouldn't be here without the monitor!


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Congratulations!! This is wonderful news x

Stories like this get me from day to day! Hoping for a monitor miracle soon xxxx


----------



## spjulac

Ally1973- if it can happen to me............

Good luck, sending you the finest babydust.


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Ahhhhhhh thanks for that!




Heres some for a fab pregnancy and beyond x


----------



## spjulac

Zoe was born by Elective Caesarian last Tuesday because I was 12 days overdue, weighing a healthy 10lb and 5oz. My little Clearblue baby!


----------



## Hazelnut

Congratulations Spjulac, such wonderful news!

xxx


----------

